# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Конкурс на лучшее имя нашим ИНКУтикам!

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие друзья!
Представляю вам наших новых жителей форума. Как их зовут? Пока не знаю. Предлагаю вам дать им имена.
 Того, кто придумает самые звучные, красивые и соответствующие их высокому статусу- ждет ПРИЗ от администрации. 
Жду полета креативности. 
Требование одно: чтоб имена были привязаны к названию портала ИНКУ и это д.б. неизменяемая часть имени.

*
[IMG]http://*********net/2643907m.jpg[/IMG] *+* [IMG]http://*********net/2660291m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Представляю вам наших новых жителей форума.


Прикольные ИНКУтики! Добро пожаловать! Только вас у нас и не хватало! :Grin: 



> Как их зовут? Того, кто придумает самые звучные, красивые и соответствующие их высокому статусу- ждет ПРИЗ от администрации. 
> Жду полета креативности.


Мариш, а шуточные без приза предлагать можно? Ну енто так, для разрядной хохмы... :Victory:  Я как глянула на энтих товариСЧей, первое, что пришло в голову:
*КУ-ИНь* и *КУ-ЯН*  :Vishenka 06:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*ИНКУША* и *ИНКУСИК*!  :Vishenka 18:

----------


## Mazaykina

*nezabudka-8s*, Светик, я ржуууу! супер! Я этих чубзиков сразу полюбила, как только сынуля их нарисовал, а когда у них будут еще и имена- так вообще!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я этих чубзиков сразу полюбила, как только сынуля их нарисовал


Так это ещё и сын нарисовал???!!!!!!  :Meeting:  Ничёсе!!! Респект сынуле!!!  :Ok: 

Мне они тааак понравились, что аж спеть захотелось (на мотив "Дельфин и русалка"):

"*КУЯН* *КУИНЮ* полюбил глубокой трепетной любовьююю..." :Tender: 

Ой, простите... Чё-то я задумалась не о том...  :Oj:

----------


## EVGESKA

Привет,новые жители !!!

Вы очень милые!!!

Ваши имена возникли сразу:

девочка с бантиками-СТЕША!!!

мальчик с коленочками-ПТАШИК!!!

дальше должны быть смайли ки,....они не вставляются...всем доброй улыбки!....

----------


## Уралочка

Марин, прикольно... у меня почему то сразу в голове завертелись вот такие  имена :*ИНКУНЯША - счастье, радость, девочка наша* И , * ИНКУНЮШ - покоритель дамских душ*

----------


## tanu_sha

> Как их зовут?


КуИн-королева ИН-КУ то есть.... и КуОн - он друг королевы ИН-КУ :Grin:

----------


## mariSh_a

ИН-Ка и Ин-Ко !!! пока такие пришли в голову !! но буду думать еще !

----------


## Mazaykina

> ИН-Ка и Ин-Ко





> девочка с бантиками-СТЕША!!!
> мальчик с коленочками-ПТАШИК!!!





> КуИн-королева ИН-КУ то есть.... и КуОн - он друг королевы ИН-КУ


Девочки, моя ошибка, не написала в первом сообщении. Задача- чтоб имена были привязаны к имени сайта ИНКУ и это д.б. неизменяемая часть имени.



> ИНКУНЯША - счастье, радость, девочка наша И , ИНКУНЮШ - покоритель дамских душ


 :Taunt:  
Ребята, а кто не может придумать- голосуйте спасибками за те, что предлагаются. Чтобы я видела, какое имя больше всего нравится.

----------


## EVGESKA

Продолжаем давать имена нашим инкуняшам:

от предыдущих имен Стеши и Пташика получились-СтИНКУша и ПташИНКУш...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Ин-КуШечка - девчушечка и Ин-КуШёк - малышок_  :Yahoo: 

_можно и без тире ИнКушечка и ИнКушёк_ :Derisive:

----------


## EVGESKA

Следующие имена придумали всей семьей:

Вместе это чудо-ИНКУшарики-соответственно:

девочка- ИНКУшарочка(инкушара),

мальчик-ИНКУшарик(инкушар).!


Или, например,так:

МарИНКУся и МИНКУсь!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ИнКуШёк


Через *О* звучало бы лучше! *ИнКуШок!* Шок - это по-нашему! :Ok: 



> Следующие имена придумали всей семьей:


Мне кажется, нужно предлагать разные варианты имён в разных постах. А то непонятно, как голосовать. Мне, например, очень понравилась Ваша _МарИНКУся_!  :Ok:  Прямой намёк на нашего любимого админа! :Tender:  А остальные варианты не очень... И как голосовать?.. :Blink:  Спасибкать или не спасибкать, вот в чём вопрос?! :Meeting:  Поэтому, спасибкнула только за МарИНКУсю!  :Blush2: 

И в результате слияния Ваших вариантов, получилось бы _МарИНКУся_ и *ИнКуШок*!  :br:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ еще вариант :
ИнКуМочка и ИнКуМёнок_ :Smile3:

----------


## TIMOHA69

ИНКУпупс - такой чудесный карапуз
ИНКУлада - карапузу есть награда :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Через *О* звучало бы лучше! *ИнКуШок!* Шок - это по-нашему!
> 
> И в результате слияния Ваших вариантов, получилось бы _МарИНКУся_ и *ИнКуШок*!


 :Blush2: _по-началу так и написала ИнКуШок..., а, подумав, смутил именно Шок... 
всем миром надо покумекать какой вариант более приемлемый_ :025:

----------


## mariSh_a

ИНКУША , ИНКУНЯ и ИНКУТОША

----------


## EVGESKA

И в результате слияния Ваших вариантов, получилось бы _МарИНКУся_ и *ИнКуШок*!  :br: [/QUOTE]
Незабудочка,интересный вариант получился!!!Теперь посмотрим-подружатся ли они?????

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ИНКУпупс - такой чудесный карапуз
> ИНКУлада - карапузу есть награда


Виталь, прикольно! Мне нравится! :Tender:  




> по-началу так и написала ИнКуШок..., а, подумав


Много думать вредно!  :Taunt:  Недаром говорят, что первая мысль - самая верная! :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

инкуренок)))

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

* ИнКуСя +  ИнКуСь =*  :Vishenka 17: 

... *  ИнКуСька +   ИнКуСёнок*  :Vishenka 13:

----------


## mariSh_a

инкумен и инкувумен ?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Инкума*   и    *Инкумус*    (Ани*ма* и ани*мус* — термины:  мужское и женское начала))))  :Grin:  ..*ИнкуИнь*   и  *ИнкуЯн*

----------


## natascha-sam

Можно  и я тоже попробую:


*ИНКУСИК*
*ИНЬЯСИК*

*ИНКУЯША*
*ИНКУМАНЯША*

*ИНКУБОЙ* :Superman2: 
*ИНКУГЁЛЗ* :Tender:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Кунибяка!


Куни  :Girl Blum2: ... Бяка  :Blush2:  ....  :Taunt:  ))))))))))))

----------


## lenok_64

ЖенщИНКУ + МужчИНКУ рады видеть на портале ИНКУ ))))

на иностранный лад: ИНКУВумен, ИНКУМен

----------


## tanu_sha

> ЖенщИНКУ + МужчИНКУ


Класс!!!
а еще можно ЛедИНКУ и ИНКУмэн

----------


## EVGESKA

Вот еще так:

ИНКУумница+ИНКУумник!!!

----------


## К.Т.В.

*Задор-ИН-КА
У-НИ-КУ-М*

----------


## mariSh_a

ИНКУМЕНЧИК + ИНКУДЕВА!

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох ты, сколько классных вариантов! 
Мне очень нравится!
Про голосование подумала так: пока никто не голосует, даем 2 недели на полет фантазии, а 15 апреля я в отдельных постах выставлю все имена и тогда кто больше наберет спасибок, тот и будет крестной мамой или папой наших деток.

----------


## ЭЛИТА

Прикольные ребята! Это самые настоящие Чучундрики!!!
ИНКА-чучундрик  и ИНКУ-чучундрик  :Yahoo:

----------


## mariSh_a

ИзюмИНКа  :Taunt:  или ИНКУИЗЮМИНКА :Yes4:

----------


## mariSh_a

ИНКУЧАНИН и ИНКУЧАНКА  друзья форумчан !!!

----------


## РЁВА

А я бы предложила без привязки к аббревиатуре. Мне навеял форум - ТРЕШ и  ПЕНДЕЛЬ :Blink:

----------


## mariSh_a

только не бейте !!! :Yes4:  :Yahoo:  но как только бредовая идея прихолит - я прям сюда !!! :Grin: 

РадИНКУ!

----------


## lenok_64

ИНКУчка, ИНКУчок!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*А я исходила из написания в адресной строчке

Ин-ку точка   и ин-ку сайтик. В результате появилось вот такое:
*
*ИНКУточка*
[IMG]http://*********net/2647690m.jpg[/IMG]

*
ИНКУсайтик*
[IMG]http://*********net/2641546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

А я.. сейчас японо - китайскую тему продумываю и вот такое в голову пришло :Taunt: 
*ИНКУриска,девочка туристка.. во всех городах бывает, у народа улыбку вызывает..* *
ИНКУрис, он для тех, чей нос повис.. веселимся от души, ИНКУрис, давай, пляши* :Blink:  :Taunt:

----------


## lenok_64

Между "чубзиками" стоит плюс, может тогда..... НеразлучИНКУевы, и соответственно семья Неразлучинкуевых.

----------


## livni

А можно - ИНКУМАША и ИНКУМИША.

----------


## Наташкин

Пинкусик и Пинкуша

----------


## myzic

*ИНКУЛЯТА* - *самые творческие на форуме ребята!*
 :Oj: 
*ИнкуМаня - ИнкуВаня*

----------


## Маинька

Поскольку на этом  чудесном  форуме у всех нас активно проходит процесс освоения норм общественной жизни и культуры, предлагаю вот такие варианты
ИНКУльтурчик  :Read:  и ИНКУльтуринка :Tender:

----------


## EVGESKA

Опять придумалось:

ДомИНКУля и ФорИНКУш

----------


## Vitolda

ФорИнкум и ФорИнкуша

----------


## Vitolda

А если чуть сократить:
просто Инка и Инк

----------


## livni

Мы все - инкутяне, поэтому можно инкутянка и инкутянин.

----------


## a-nutik

МарьИН-КУш

----------


## Ирина1310

Девочки предлагаю заменить " геологи  " на   " ин-кассаторы "

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Девочки предлагаю заменить " геологи " на " ин-кассаторы "


Тогда уж на ИНКУссаторы :Grin:

----------


## Ирина1310

Это я так ин-кассаторы сказала , чтобы понятнее было производное слово !

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Это я так ин-кассаторы сказала , чтобы понятнее было производное слово !


А мне нравится! :Ok:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Ой и я придумала   .... *ИНоКУнтий  и ИНКУлина.....*

----------


## nadja007

Инкудрин и  Инкудрина  - это детки от МАРИНЫ.  :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, хохочу сижу в голос! Вот не думала, что такое буйство фантазии разыграется! Ребята, я в восторге!!!

----------


## alenuyshka

Предлагаю свой вариант:Все творчество. это "детки", поэтому предлагаю назвать:

инку*доченька*

 *инку**сынуля* 
*инку**сын*

----------


## a-nutik

Это дети - ИНКУчачи
ИНКУчача - девочка
Инкучачо -  мальчик

----------


## Dimona

У́ния (от позднелат. unio «единение», иногда называют «монархическая уния») — союз (общность) государств, возглавляемый одним монархом.
Мы же государство праздника:

*ИНКУНИЙ и ИНКУНИЯ*

----------


## mariSh_a

ИНКУ-УМКА  и ИНКУ-УМ!

----------


## tanu_sha

> ЖенщИНКУ + МужчИНКУ рады видеть на портале ИНКУ ))))


или ДевчИНКУ-ПерчИНКУ... Это типа гарна дивчина и крутой перец
 :Grin:  Веселый конкурс

----------


## тапочка74

МарИН-КА  ТИН-КА.

----------


## Irina61

ИНКУбышка и ИНКУбатор

ИНКУбася и ИНКУбасик

----------


## mash-elena

ИНКУля - ИНКУлик

----------


## mash-elena

ДомИНКУля - ДомИНКУлик или ДомИНКУша - ДомИНКУшик

----------


## кикимаджа

А мне в голову пришли такие имена ИНКУВЕДА и ИНКУВЕД

А расшифровывается так ИНКУ-ВЕДУЩАЯ или ведающая 
                                 и ИНКУ - ВЕДУЩИЙ или ведающий.

----------


## olgaleona

по приныпу домовенка- доминкуш   и доминкуша....ласково-доминкушата

----------


## котыша

может быть их просто назвать так: Ин и Ку?

----------


## piyavoshka

ИНКУ-ДРУГ, ИНКУ-ПОДРУГА

----------


## Танюша Алексеевна

Инкуся и Инкузя, Инкулишна и Инкулич, Фанфинка и Фанфинк, Игринкина и Игринкин, Инкунька и Инкуник, Талантинка и Выдумкин, Доминик и Доминика,..

----------


## Valenta

Мне тоже по душе вариант с МарИНКУсей. Предлагаю: МарИНКУша и ИНКУМар!

----------


## Valenta

> Мне тоже по душе вариант с МарИНКУсей. Предлагаю: МарИНКУша и ИНКУМар!


Решила как-то смягчить и добавить динамики:ИНКУМарик

----------


## Томагочи

А может быть Культуринка и Культуринчик

----------


## Долька лимона

_Инкуляна, Инкулён.....Инкулёнок_  :Grin:

----------


## mara400

ИНКУбой, ИНКУгел.

----------


## KAlinchik

а вы знаете, что нас в инете давно называют инкушниками?:)

----------


## NikTanechka

Замечательные инуклята!
Мариночка, спасибо сынуле за его творчество.

[IMG]http://*********net/2643907m.jpg[/IMG]   *Минкуэль* (*М*арина - *Ин-ку*...)

[IMG]http://*********net/2660291m.jpg[/IMG]   *Доминкуэло* (*Дом Ин-ку*...)

----------


## anulia

ИНКУФАСЯ и ИНКУФАСИК

----------


## Mazaykina

Большое спасибо всем за участие в конкурсе!!! 
Теперь переходим *к голосованию* за лучшее имя!

----------

